# MECA SW Audiofest in Tucson, AZ on June 6th



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the link to the event flyer:

Please check www.mecacaraudio.com/events for details.

So who is plannng to be at the show? 

Also, if you thinking of staying in Tucson Saturday night, The Motel 6 on Ina Rd. is right of the freeway, and right down the street from Hooter's Bedrox bowling alley, and there is Miss Saigon restaurant (which is pretty darn decent) as well as a Jack in the Box and Long John Silver's in the same parking lot.

We have a lot more vendor participation, as well as activities to keep the spectators and competitors entertained; details to be announced.

Here is the link with the directions to The Specialists on Broadway. To those of you coming from out of town, and who have never been in this part of Tucson, the drive will feel farther than it actually is:

Google Maps

The Specialists is on the right hand side of the street just beyond the Shoe Pavillion building. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

